# To build tennis court



## jamesalbert (Dec 29, 2016)

We have to renovate our club's tennis court. We were searching for different types of tennis courts and found some information here. Different construction techniques are using for different purposes. Can anybody tell me which one would be suitable for a club's tennis court? Thank you in advance


----------



## mark handler (Dec 30, 2016)

jamesalbert said:


> Different construction techniques" are using for different purposes. Can anybody tell me which one would be suitable for a club's tennis court? Thank you in advance


Yes "different construction techniques"  are used for different purposes.
ALL can be used.
Non are a building code issue.
You need to decide the type of courts you want. Clay? Asphalt? Concrete?


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 30, 2016)

There are some accessibity issues in the code


----------



## steveray (Dec 30, 2016)

Are the courts indoor or outdoor?


----------



## fatboy (Dec 30, 2016)

What climate?


----------



## steveray (Dec 30, 2016)

fatboy said:


> What climate?



Earth.....


----------

